# Obese, unfit and 50k challenge in may 2020!



## Joeycreature (12 Jun 2019)

Good morning. I'm 37, 5ft and 15 st, bmi puts me upper end of obese (scary). Friend of my asked if I would do the women v cancer ride the night 50k next year, I agreed thinking it would force me to get moving again. currently i'm using my teenage daughters bike (bmx, no gears), went out for the first time last night and managed a grand total of 1.28K before walking the bike back as we live on a very slight slope (the sort that when in a car you don't even know is a hill!) and I couldn't ride it back! When I got in my husband said yay you didn't die (just being silly and his way of supporting me lol), I just bust in to tears, I felt so deflated. this morning i'm determined to do this! We looked at bikes on line with gears thinking that may help (new to this and not ridden in over 20 years so no clue lol). Anyone have any advice / tips either on bike choice or training?


----------



## Ice2911 (12 Jun 2019)

Joeycreature said:


> Good morning. I'm 37, 5ft and 15 st, bmi puts me upper end of obese (scary). Friend of my asked if I would do the women v cancer ride the night 50k next year, I agreed thinking it would force me to get moving again. currently i'm using my teenage daughters bike (bmx, no gears), went out for the first time last night and managed a grand total of 1.28K before walking the bike back as we live on a very slight slope (the sort that when in a car you don't even know is a hill!) and I couldn't ride it back! When I got in my husband said yay you didn't die (just being silly and his way of supporting me lol), I just bust in to tears, I felt so deflated. this morning i'm determined to do this! We looked at bikes on line with gears thinking that may help (new to this and not ridden in over 20 years so no clue lol). Anyone have any advice / tips either on bike choice or training?


First of all well done for taking that first step. Small steps at the beginning but you will be amazed at how quickly you progress. 
My wife did the ride 300 miles during September for Cancer research starting from a baseline of zero and not riding a bike for 15 years. 
We had to start on a straight cycle path as she couldn’t steer very well and first rides were about a mile, similar to your first ride. We went in a car park and practised turning. We built up to 2 miles, then 4, then 5. 5 soon became 10. 
Half way through she did by herself a new hybrid bike, so much easier than the very old heavy mountain bike she was using. She started enjoying the rides and we were soon doing 20 miles with a tea and cake stop in the middle. Her longest ride on cycle tracks is 32 miles or 50 km. she completed the 300 miles in September. She still comes out occasionally and really enjoys it. 
So start slow , build up slowly, stick at it ( you have a target you are working towards), if you can ride with others it does help and most importantly enjoy the ride. Keep us posted about your progress, you can do it


----------



## MartinQ (12 Jun 2019)

Hi & welcome.

Did you know you've got a cycling festival on this week:
https://www.medway.gov.uk/events/event/146/medway_cycling_festival_2018
Free adult riding lessons, and easy going rides on Monday mornings:
https://www.medway.gov.uk/info/200221/a_better_medway/445/cycling_and_cycling_groups_in_medway
(all this is apparently ... there is some contact information on the pages).

Bikewise, yes a bmx is going to be very hard work. Decathlon is generally good value and you've a store nearby. 
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/C-376962-hybrid-and-touring-bikes/N-374386-gender~women/T-387255_387252
You don't need too much for 50km, make sure it fits your size. You may even end up with a large kids bike?


----------



## Saluki (12 Jun 2019)

Hi and welcome to the world of cycling. 

Well done on taking that first step. You have ridden further on a BMX than I ever have. 
I echo the decathlon sentiments. Great bikes at good prices and will certainly get you going. 

I recommend padded shorts from the start. Much more humane on the bum and getting a ladies specific saddle and not necessarily a wide padded one. Little and often wins the day. 

I have a good friend who is a similar height and weight to you and she regularly kicks my butt over 100km. 2 years ago, she had never ridden a bike. 

Everyone on this site will be cheering you on so keep posting.


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 Jun 2019)

You should guage your rides by time to start with. Start with 5 mins and increase gradually each day. The aim is to get used to being on the bike, to improve your bike handling skills and your roadcraft or road safety skills. You will also be conditioning your behind to sit on the saddle.
A bike for a 5' rider should be small enough to fit. A good quality, non suspension girl's bike from a company such as Islabikes is worthwhile. I have acquired good children's bikes by GT, Giant, Dawes from car boot sales.
Once you have a bike, fit some good quality puncture resistant tyres. 
You dont need much equipment but some people insist on helmets. I would add cycling gloves (mitts) for hand protection. A useful bike needs mudguards, a rear luggage rack and/or front basket, lights and a small repair kit that you can use.
Just keep adding saddle time. Use your bike for utility rides, shopping, errands etc.


----------



## ChrisPAmbulance (12 Jun 2019)

Last September, I was 55, 6' 1" and weighed 19st 2lbs. I regularly rode the 50m Great Notts Bike Ride. I was shattered by the end of it, but I have been doing it for 5 years now and have always finished, albeit at a pootling 11.5 mph

You have the best part of a year to get ready and more importantly, get used to cycling a distance. Don't worry that you can't do huge mileages straight away, I look back at some of the rides I did a few years ago and can't believe how I ever struggled. Start small and gradually increase the distance and difficulty (hills etc). You will soon be past the 5 mile mark, then 10, then 20 and so on. Try to make sure you can comfortably cycle half the distance regularly and easily and try to have done at least one ride of the full distance before the day.

Incidentally. I am now nearly 4st lighter, sailing up hills that used to defeat me hardly noticing them and getting ready for another Notts Ride in a week and a half, hoping to destroy my previous personal best.

If I, the laziest slob in the world can do this, then you have no excuse - go out and do it - it'll change your world.


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 Jun 2019)

Just another word on selecting a bike
Hybrid style bikes are popular but typically use large wheel size ( called 700c). This is too big for a short person's bike.
The wheel size that you should look for is 26" mtb size. It doesn't have to an mtb style of bike, just the smaller wheel size.
Other small wheel sizes exist but this is the most common and most useful for you.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jun 2019)

Please can I express how much I admire you for getting out there & giving it a go and my best wishes for successful cycling ! 

My top tip would be to go & sit on a few bikes in shops (local independent in preference to Decathlon, Decathlon in preference to Halfords) to get advice on sizing before looking for something with gears which is more suitable for a bit of distance. Try to get the lightest bike you can afford.

Is there a nearby park you can ride around to get used to the bike ? Would your daughter go with you ?

Anyway, best of luck ! Let us know how you get on


----------



## Sharky (12 Jun 2019)

The cyclo park is near you and they do sessions for all levels and also do bike hire
https://www.cyclopark.com/ride/bike-hire/

Give them a ring and they will advise which sessions are best to start with. The course is 2+ miles and traffic free.
A good way to try a few different bikes as well.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2019)

@Joeycreature well done for taking the challenge

As others have already said , just keep at it on what ever bike you have as the more you try the easier it will get no matter what bike you use .

I would like to think there might be a local to you cc ' er who might offer to help you 

Have a look at Decathlon if close by , if not pop into your local bike shop and have a chat with them and see what they say 

Loads of second hand bargains to be had if you feel comfortable buying 2nd hand

Keep us posted please


----------



## carpenter (12 Jun 2019)

As others have said, well done for making a start.
The first couple of times out will be a struggle - perhaps you could persuade your husband to join you, I know it makes me more likely to cover the miles when I am with my wife. Mutual encouragement and shared interest
Saying that has made me think of a tandem perhaps?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jun 2019)

Welcome aboard and welcome to the world of cycling.

My advice on training? Don't. Go for bike rides instead.  Much more relaxing. You're in Chatham so there is some really nice mostly flat cycling on the Thames estuary near to you: Upchurch, Lower Halstow and so on.. Do a bit of exploring. There are also some significant hills inland where the Downs rise up. Just avoid those until you are feeling a bit more confident.

It may be quite tough to begin with and you may struggle with quite short rides. But once you get over that hump there will be no stopping you!

To me the idea of a bike without gears is like a bike without wheels. Just does not compute. Lots of loverly low gears is what you need!

@Sharky s suggestion of the Cyclopark is a good one. I've only been there once but it was a nice place with a closed track and lots of different sessions.

And congratulations on measuring your ride in km. It's the right way: You get more of them!


----------



## rugby bloke (12 Jun 2019)

Again, well done for starting out. You have taken the biggest step, now time to fit yourself out with the the right bike, which will work with you and help you achieve your goal. Plenty of good advise has already been posted here regarding choosing the bike. Don't be afraid to ask questions either here or at your bike shop. Stick with it, it will be a journey, with good days and bad days but you will be amazed how your fitness and ability improves with some steps. Don't be too ambitious at the start but continue to push your self a little bit further than you think you can achieve.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## icowden (12 Jun 2019)

Another good way of motivating yourself (worked for me anyway) is to try to commute to work by bike (if it's workable). 
Even if it's a mix of bike then train or driving a bit further away from work and cycling the last bit and gradually increasing.

Just that daily mile, then two then 4 etc. It will soon get your legs in order.


----------



## tom73 (12 Jun 2019)

Like everyone else said well done and good on you. Don't get too down we all have to start at some point and you've gone more than many every do already. As for bikes take your time and see what's about don't get too hung up on what everything is and what's better. Just see what you like and if it fit's you. Take as much advice you want, ask questions , do a bit of research. Make a list if it help's and it's a friendly bunch on here so help is alway's on offer. 

Above all remember you can't eat an elephant in one go but you can in little bit's slowly and steady is the way.
Once you do get going people will tell you it get's easier well it true slowly the mile will add up. So just keep going work on your fitness when you can even if it's a little walk round the block a few times a week it will all help.


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Jun 2019)

as others have said, decathlon sell bikes at great prices, have a look at this thread: Womans intermidiate flat bar Sora xs, in the what bike forum.

just remember, if you don't know, ask. most on here will be more than happy to answer your questions with knowledge and also opinion.

the thing about what you are attempting is that it seems like a long way now, but with a little patience and going out for rides, it'll soon seem like you are worrying about nothing.

best of luck with the buying and the ride.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

Joeycreature said:


> Good morning. I'm 37, 5ft and 15 st, bmi puts me upper end of obese (scary). Friend of my asked if I would do the women v cancer ride the night 50k next year, I agreed thinking it would force me to get moving again. currently i'm using my teenage daughters bike (bmx, no gears), went out for the first time last night and managed a grand total of 1.28K before walking the bike back as we live on a very slight slope (the sort that when in a car you don't even know is a hill!) and I couldn't ride it back! When I got in my husband said yay you didn't die (just being silly and his way of supporting me lol), I just bust in to tears, I felt so deflated. this morning i'm determined to do this! We looked at bikes on line with gears thinking that may help (new to this and not ridden in over 20 years so no clue lol). Anyone have any advice / tips either on bike choice or training?



Well done for taking that first step, hun xxx 

Little and often to start with. Couple it with with making a small changes in the kitchen i.e. more fruit & veg, cut sugar in tea, swap white bread / pasta / rice for wholegrain, cut back on alcohol and fizzy drinks etc. And just get out there and enjoy cycling. The distance will eventually take care of itself.

Best tip I can give you (from someone who is shorter than you LOL) is make sure you get a bike that fits - easier said than done at our height - but that will also take your weight. Basically wheels with a decent spoke count - there are others on here who can advise better than me, but to be fair, I can't see it really being a problem.

I'd recommend going to a bike shop rather than trying to buy online. For a do-it-all bike, a hybrid should tick all the boxes, and you can get something pretty nice without spending too much. You didn't say what your budget is or how much wiggle room you have on your budget, but there's some nice choices in the £300 range.

FWIW, my hybrid is one of these:

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/kids-bikes/wiggins-chartres-junior-hybrid-bike-26-wheel

P.S. Once you have a bike, make a habit of using it for short trips rather than taking the car. A good incentive here is fitting rack and panniers so you can carry groceries etc.


----------



## mcshroom (12 Jun 2019)

Definitely try to ride your bike to things rather than just 'training'.

You've got lots of time, and your target is very achievable. For now, get the right sized bike, as suggested above, and ride as much as you can. You'll be amazed how much faster and stronger you get in not to long once you get going regularly.

One other bit of advice is to avoid suspension on the bike. Unless you are going into mountain bike style terrain, you don't need it - and it will be heavy.

Oh, and I dream of only being 15st


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jun 2019)

If you just "train" it will become a chore. Just ride out and take photos. Its a good excuse to get off the bike.

My advice would be to get a bike with as many gears as possible. You dont need to go fast but you need to go with as little effort as possible until your fitness and pedal muscles start to improve. 

But dont give up. We all had to start somewhere.


----------



## AuroraSaab (12 Jun 2019)

I just wanted to say well done and although it seems like a mountain to climb now, I am sure you can do it.

I am a mid 50's female and I have just joined the forum. I fancied getting a bike as my friend has one. She is older but fitter. I was put off because I honestly didn't feel I was fit enough to ride a bike. I am about 5'5" and now weigh 13st. I went to Yoga once a few years ago and was out of breath and sweating. AT YOGA.

But here's the thing. I joined a gym 2 years ago and now do weight training a few times a week - 30 mins a time. I don't do cardio other than 5 mins on the rower to warm up. Despite doing WW and currently Slimming World I haven't lost a huge amount of weight - but I am phenomenally fitter than I was 2 years ago at a similar weight. I can easily walk up 5 floors in the car park whereas going upstairs in Hobby craft used to leave my heart pounding. I am still fat, but my legs are pretty muscular.

My point is that by exercising consistently you can soon build up your stamina and fitness. Don't be thinking you need to be 10st to do your ride, because that will seem unachievable. If you started counting calories, or did Slimming World or any other low carb diet, you could lose a pound a week if you stick at it.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2019)

Well done for taking that 1st step.


----------



## Bazzer (12 Jun 2019)

I can only echo what has already been said. Well done for getting out.
Sort out your bike as advised up thread, then don't train, enjoy the rides. You will soon find that what was once a seemingly long distance, becomes "What! Just that distance?"


----------



## boydj (12 Jun 2019)

Well done for taking on the challenge. Decathlon is a good choice. Go for the lightest bike you can afford - without suspension. Build up the mileage slowly, little and often is best. One good way of doing this is to use the bike for any errands involving short journeys.

It might also be useful to find out if there is anywhere near you offering Bikeability courses to prepare you for riding, with traffic, on the road.


----------



## ozboz (12 Jun 2019)

Well done You !!
The journey has begun !
Not the best bike as said , if you look on line you may well find a charity bike org in your area , gumtree or Shpock , £30-50 would get one , something to start on , hybrid probably best , 
Remember , the journey of a 1000 miles begins with the first step ,
Or in our case the first push of the pedals !
Keep us up to date on your progress ,


----------



## Slow But Determined (12 Jun 2019)

Not wishing to counter the sage advice previously given but if you are worried about your weight / BMI / general fitness should advice from your GP prior to launching yourself into a "fitness regime" be your first port of call.

Maybe a health MOT?


----------



## Swanage53 (13 Jun 2019)

I am now 57 y.o. and was where you are 4 years ago, it can be done. The other guys on here are probably more experienced than I am so are better qualified to give advice, however I can give you the benefit of my experience.

Firstly you have done the right thing by asking around, take advice from somebody you can trust about how you approach this and the equipment (most importantly the bike) you will need. 

Take is easy to start with my experience is that fitness does not happen overnight, you will start slow but when it ramps up, you will notice a difference quite quickly.

I bought a cheap exercise bike from Ebay for £50 for when I did not feel I could go out or the weather was bad etc. It is surprising how much that helped just doing half an hour a day.

I started using an old upright bike and When I bought my first real road bike I was amazed how much difference that made both in speed and comfort. So don't have to spend a fortune but make sure you use something of reasonable quality and comfort.

There is nothing wrong with walking up hills, I still do occasionally, you are still contributing to your overall fitness and will soon be riding up all but the face of a cliff 

If you have a friend you can go out with sometimes, that helps and it is surprising how far you can go with somebody to talk to.

Record your distances on an app, it is amazing how seeing your improvements can spur you on. You will soon be challenging yourself to greater things.

You can and will do it but most importantly don't go too mad and enjoy yourself - keep it fun! I still consider myself the fat bloke at the back and I don't care about those who tear past me.

Stay safe and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Vantage (13 Jun 2019)

Hi @Joeycreature and welcome to cyclechat 
My fiancee' took to cycling when she was 18 stone and she's about 5'2". So don't let your weight stop you. It matters not a jot.
Obese? You mean *voluptuous* yes?  That's the term my partner and I use anyhoo.
Any cyclist will happily admit that their first couple rides after a long time away from the saddle will have been less than speedy and quite short. Feeling like dying as you get to the front door is perfectly normal. It does get easier over time. No doubt you already know it'll be a while before you pose any risk to competitors in the Tour deFrance.
Decathlon has been mentioned already and whilst I won't go as far as saying this is the bike for you, it does seem to me at least, the way to go. A mountain bike.
Will you be traversing up the side of Everest? Possibly not, but hear me out...
It's sized (small, as far as I can tell) perfectly for you.
Mountain bikes naturally have pretty low gears which will help lots as you get fitter. It's not the number of gears that makes a difference, but the size of them.
Please don't take this the wrong way, but mountain bikes are built for strength so it'll do better at taking your weight.
It'll take a rack on the back for carrying a bag with energy enhancing food like chocolate, sweets, cake etc 
Mudguards will easily fit if you want them.
And best of all, a mountain bike will happily take slick tyres, which are a bit faster to ride on than knobbly ones. Contrary to popular belief, slick tyre cope very well on offroad surfaces...except for when it gets really really slippy. The mechanic (and I use that word loosely) will no doubt swap the tyres over if you ask when buying.
One last thing which I think bothers every person who ever bought a bike is that the saddle may or may not suit you. Perfectly normal and you might go through a few before finding one that you're comfy on. Or you could be lucky and find the one supplied perfectly ok for you.
One last word. As much as many of us here would agree that buying a cheap (under £250) bike probably isn't a good idea as the parts they're built with are usually rubbish, I wouldn't go spending a fortune yet either. The reason being that bikes depreciate quickly in value and if you don't take to cycling like a duck to water, it could be a costly mistake.
I really hope you enjoy it though. It's the best


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2019)

Hello @Joeycreature, welcome from Germany.

I can't really add to the advice you're getting but good for you for trying, making the first step, and being honest with yourself. I'm not sure I'd have that much courage.

Beware though, I was a happy 'Utility' cyclist, commuting and pootling a few k's to the shops until I came under bad influences on here. Now I'm working towards my first century (having failed, I should add for about five years running). It's addictive I tell you...


----------



## furball (13 Jun 2019)

Welcome to a whole new world.
The challenge you have set yourself is perfectly doable and the potential health benefits make it a win win situation.


----------



## MarkF (13 Jun 2019)

I too would recommend going to Decathlon, the starter bikes are decent, I've rented beat up ancient B'Twin hybrids and done tours on them. You'll have a brand new bike, nice, sized and suited for you and you will have made a financial investment in your health and fitness, always motivational!


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jun 2019)

As said it's great you've made a start and are working towards a goal. Well done.
Regards a bike don't buy used as you may have problems which could be expensive to fix if you take it to a bike shop. Better to buy new and I can echo the recommendations for Decathlon.

This offers good value, plenty of gears for hills plus a rack and mudguards and comfy ride on wide tyres.
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/hoprider-100-urban-hybrid-bike-id_8405477.html
Downside is its rather heavy.

This is more minimal with a lower price;
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/riverside-120-hybrid-bike-id_8405304.html
Again big tyres and upright position for comfortable ride. Minuses are no rack or mudguards included and fewer gears.
Small size should be fine for you. To check your leg should be straight sitting on the saddle with pedal at six o'clock. Your should not be able to put your feet flat on the ground when seated, you slide off and straddle the frame to do that.

You'll find it difficult at first but persevere.
Good luck.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (13 Jun 2019)

@Joeycreature ,
Not much to add to the great advice above other than to add my congratulations for your first step and my best wishes for your new adventure.

I'd fully agree with @Vantage to consider a MTB, older model, no suspension for their sheer adaptability.
Take the advice from the posters to make local connections and seek advice there. When you make a connection with someone who understands your situation and goals, the outcome will be better.

The advice to concentrate on enjoyment rather than "training" is sound. As is the advice to try to rope in hubby - a day of cycling, having a picnic, doing a bit of sightseeing is more than just a bike ride. Not so sure about the tandem though.
Also very sound advice is to try to use the bike as much as possible - shopping, commuting, socialising etc. It's a great way of building up kms, but more importantly, it can really give you confidence in what you can do on the bike.

https://cycle.travel/map is a great little resource for planning bike friendly routes. Your first adventures should be comfortable, safe and enjoyable. It can help a lot - as can local contacts. If you're nervous about navigation, there are many apps you can use or splurge on a bike computer (but be careful! That can be a contentious subject! )

If you want to get an idea of just what you can do and where you can go on a bike have a look at https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/categories/?o=1mr&doctype=journal&category_id=384 for some inspiration.

The very best of luck!


----------



## HeebyGeeby (13 Jun 2019)

@Joeycreature I bought my first bike as an adult a few months ago as an overweight, unfit 52 year old. You've taken that first step/pedal which is by far the hardest part so well done on that. Nothing wrong with 1.28km, maybe try 1.4km next time (or just 1.28km without the cry). With a bike with gears you'll soon be riding 10km without thinking about it and 50km next year will be a bit of fun. 
At 37 you will progress much more quickly than you would if you waited another ten years. 
I use Strava to track every cycle and it's encouraging to see how with each trip I usually beat my own PR for a particular segment, meaning I'm getting better, (even though I'm in the bottom 5% overall, don't care). 
Get in the habit of taking the bike rather than the car for short trips to the shops, buy a cheap rack and pannier and a less cheap lock and turn the whole experience into a convenience rather than a chore. 
I love cycling on canal paths, cycle paths and greenways, no traffic, lovely scenery, relatively flat. I think you're not too far from NCN route 17? No idea what the surface is like but there are bound to be plenty of off road cycles you can do near to where you live while you build up your km's.


----------



## nickAKA (13 Jun 2019)

You've got loads of time to prepare so don't worry, take your time, start off nice & easy.
I started cycling with the wife (same age as you when she first got on a bike) and a 1 year old in a seat on my bike on the cycleways of Anglesey whilst on holiday. The weather was good, we took picnics and jollied along in the sunshine with zero time pressure and no ambitions to do anything except enjoy the ride, I have no idea how far or how fast we were going, it was wonderful.
12 months on we were doing the same but on longer rides, nothing earth shattering but 30 miles was a nice bimble travelling at our own pace.
The 1 year old is now 7 so the pace & distance is set by her, we've ridden most of the traffic free routes from North Wales to the Peak District (generally the old railway tracks repurposed for recreation) which are great for families & new cyclists; they're flat, straight & motor traffic free. I always seek out these routes when we go on holiday, they're as much a part of the break now as a day on the beach. Have a look on here, see what's handy for you to get to - https://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/walking-and-cycling-inspiration/traffic-free-family-rides

TL;DR: as many have already said, do it because it's a great thing to do, the fitness & other health benefits will follow.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

nickAKA said:


> TL;DR: as many have already said, do it because it's a great thing to do, the fitness & other health benefits will follow.



Cycling's great "head space" as well.

It's one of my favourite things about it. I can just hop on a bike, go for a spin, enjoy the countryside, stop to take in a great view, and just put aside all the pressures that life can generate for a while.


----------



## lazybloke (13 Jun 2019)

Joeycreature said:


> Good morning. I'm 37, 5ft and 15 st, bmi puts me upper end of obese (scary). Friend of my asked if I would do the women v cancer ride the night 50k next year, I agreed thinking it would force me to get moving again. currently i'm using my teenage daughters bike (bmx, no gears), went out for the first time last night and managed a grand total of 1.28K before walking the bike back as we live on a very slight slope (the sort that when in a car you don't even know is a hill!) and I couldn't ride it back! When I got in my husband said yay you didn't die (just being silly and his way of supporting me lol), I just bust in to tears, I felt so deflated. this morning i'm determined to do this! We looked at bikes on line with gears thinking that may help (new to this and not ridden in over 20 years so no clue lol). Anyone have any advice / tips either on bike choice or training?


If not said already, the ideal place to initially build up your muscles is on the flat - perhaps there's somewhere like a local park, or one of the cycle-friendly routes marked by google maps: https://goo.gl/maps/xyuGueZk9NHCehHZ8

I like to point beginners to the thread, "My Firsts" by a former member of the site, Cannondale Lady. Her first ride was 10 miles, which might sound off-putting, but the story of her cycling progress - through tears and joy - is wonderful, and demonstrates how quickly you can can progress past various achievements, just by doing little and often. It's a great read, very funny.

Also, your charity ride target will provide excellent motivation, and will ultimately provide a great sense of achievement.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jun 2019)

The best way to get un obese is to cycle. It’s low impact, and really can help. Build up your efforts little by little, bit by bit, and you’ll be smashing out rides in no time. Good luck


----------



## Crankarm (13 Jun 2019)

Tbh in your position I wouldn't even buy a bike yet. I would focus on changing your nutrition to a much more healthy diet and just being generally more active, not driving everywhere, start walking, swimming, cross training, calisthenics, etc. even gardening if you have a garden. Once you have lost a lot of weight and got a lot fitter then buy your bike as you won't need to change it as you will likely when you get one now and you will enjoy cycling a lot more. I think maybe you are at such a low fitness level at the moment if you buy a new bike now you are placing so much pressure on yourself "this must work I must succeed" mentality you will probably give up fail as cycling can be very hard work! However do buy a bicycle, but give yourself several months to lose some of your fat and reach a base level of fitness then get a new bike. You will then enjoy your first cycling miles so much more. Just my 2ps worth. Don't flame me.


----------



## boydj (13 Jun 2019)

Crankarm said:


> Tbh in your position I wouldn't even buy a bike yet. I would focus on changing your nutrition to a much more healthy diet and just being generally more active, not driving everywhere, start walking, swimming, cross training, calisthenics, etc. even gardening if you have a garden. Once you have lost a lot of weight and got a lot fitter then buy your bike as you won't need to change it as you will likely when you get one now and you will enjoy cycling a lot more. I think maybe you are at such a low fitness level at the moment if you buy a new bike now you are placing so much pressure on yourself "this must work I must succeed" mentality you will probably give up fail as cycling can be very hard work! However do buy a bicycle, but give yourself several months to lose some of your fat and reach a base level of fitness then get a new bike. You will then enjoy your first cycling miles so much more. Just my 2ps worth. Don't flame me.



I can't really agree with this. Making these major lifestyle changes will make a significant difference and should be a longer-term goal. However, you have to start somewhere, and I believe that establishing a cycling habit is a first simple step to a healthier and more active life and will make all these other things easier to achieve. It gives you an initial goal to focus on and it will encourage healthier eating.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Jun 2019)

boydj said:


> I can't really agree with this. Making these major lifestyle changes will make a significant difference and should be a longer-term goal. However, you have to start somewhere, and I believe that establishing a cycling habit is a first simple step to a healthier and more active life and will make all these other things easier to achieve. It gives you an initial goal to focus on and it will encourage healthier eating.



Ehhh???!!! Which bit of what I wrote don't you_ really_ agree with? Was it eating a better diet, being more physically active, physical exercise, loss of physical weight, increase in base fitness or suggesting the OP avoid buying a bike immediately to avoid having to buy another when they have actually lost a lot of excess weight and the bike they had no longer serves their need as they have lost a lot of weight and achieved a base fitness which they could have done even if they had NOT bought a bike straight away. You don't think my advice is a step to establishing a healthier and more active life.

Here's your comment,



boydj said:


> Well done for taking on the challenge. Decathlon is a good choice. Go for the lightest bike you can afford - without suspension. Build up the mileage slowly, little and often is best. One good way of doing this is to use the bike for any errands involving short journeys.
> 
> It might also be useful to find out if there is anywhere near you offering Bikeability courses to prepare you for riding, with traffic, on the road.



The OP states they only rode 1.28km on a fairly flat surface and found this a struggle. They have not cycled since they were in their mid teens some 20 years ago. The OP became very disheartened and upset when they arrived home and it was pointed out by their husband that they didn't die.

I think my advice is good advice and was intended for the OP not for you to rubbish. I wouldn't be so rude as tell you I don't agree with your above advice implying it was wrong. In contrast you do not give any specific advice except stating starting a cycling habit is a simple step. Maybe it is or was for you but then maybe your circumstances were quite different and your idea of simple is quite different to that of the OP as she alludes to. You do not seem to take into account important considerations that the OP mentions. Did you not properly read the OP's initial post? Bog off, rubbish some one else's comment. By far the easiest way to lose weight is eating a healthier diet and being generally more active what ever you do. You don't actually need to take up cycling to lose substantial weight and increase fitness. Not saying it won't make you fitter and slimmer, it will, but it is relatively energy intensive and expensive compared to other options. Some of the activities I mentioned especially swimming is a very good alternative sport for obese people as the activity is totally non load bearing and buoyancy assists them. It is ideal if base fitness is very low. Also it would be considerably cheaper than cycling if the OP decides on reflection cycling is not for them. Cycling is actually hard work and it is my belief why many chose not to do it or give up soon after starting. If the OP wants to take up cycling just to lose weight why doesn't she consider joining a spin class at a gym? Spinning is a very good way to burn fat and being on an exercise bike she wouldn't have the relatively large initial capital expenditure of a bike and all the accessories before she's even started, creating a lot of pressure for herself to succeed. The OP has a year until her cycle challenge next year so taking a couple of months in preparation now to reach a base fitness is easily achievable.


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Jun 2019)

Little and often as others siad. first week 5min rides, second week try 10mins. Dont look for hills, just ride the flatter roads. ride 5 times a week. remove easy sugars, from tea/coffee eat slightly less white bread and reduce food volume, just a little. cut down alcohol and have treat day once a week, but dont binge on that day. Within a month you will be upto 30 min rides. Then its just about riding regularly and slowly increasing distance.


----------



## Gary E (14 Jun 2019)

I've nothing to add to the sound advice that you've already been given but just wanted to add my best wishes for the journey ahead.

Take care, stay safe on the roads and, above all, have fun


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jun 2019)

Crankarm said:


> Ehhh???!!! Which bit of what I wrote don't you_ really_ agree with?


I disagree with your advice to defer trying cycling until *after* swimming, cross-training and calisthenics (whatever that is). You have, possibly unintentionally, given the impression that cycling is some kind of advanced sporting activity to be attempted only by those who have trained for it and "lost a lot of weight and got a lot fitter", rather than an every day activity that can be tried by pretty much anyone, any time.

I disagree strongly with the idea that "cycling is actually hard work".

I disagree that it would be better to join a spin class at a gym. Nothing wrong with spin classes if you like them. A friend of mine enjoys them and bases her fitness around them but that's just a personal preference. If you want to try cycling, try cycling.

I disagree that bicycles are so specialised that one purchased to suit a beginner won't suit them later and they'll "have to buy another". Provided it fits and has appropriate gearing it'll do fine.

Perhaps it wasn't your intention, but that's the impression I got. Sorry if I've misinterpreted.

I also don't think it's "rude" to express a different opinion, nor is it appropriate to tell a poster to "bog off" for not agreeing with you.


----------



## nickAKA (14 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I disagree with your advice to defer trying cycling until *after* swimming, cross-training and calisthenics (whatever that is). You have, possibly unintentionally, given the impression that cycling is some kind of advanced sporting activity to be attempted only by those who have trained for it and "lost a lot of weight and got a lot fitter", rather than an every day activity that can be tried by pretty much anyone, any time.



FWIW I agree 100% with this...
I'd recommend anyone begin their journey toward improved fitness with cycling; it's simple and there are benefits across the board. OK, you might need to acquire a bike but that's it - there's no gym subscription, you're instantly self-sufficient for transport and it's great for the 'soul'. Becoming KOM won't be your primary goal _*but*_ *you can achieve it if you are willing to put the work in.* *It won't happen overnight but with time & effort you CAN get there.

*relatively speaking for most of us, just enjoy every small victory!


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Jun 2019)

To encourage you with some numbers, I lost 3 stone within a year from cycling. Once you get going, the weight comes off. You will feel great after a ride from the feel good endorphins exercise gives you- puts you in a good mood. I lost a further stone after year one to be as my wife says Scrawny . 
I
started cycling again in my late 40s, now into my mid 50s and can cycle 100miles and run circles round my kids,never have I been fitter


----------



## icowden (14 Jun 2019)

Equally, it's possible to enjoy cycling and get fitter even if weight doesn't immediately (or ever) seem to want to reduce.

Important scientific detail - fitness does not equal weight loss. In fact it can do the reverse as you gain muscle which is heavier than fat. But - it's much better for your whole body to be fit than light.

The most important thing though is not to cycle as a chore, but as something that's fun. The more you do the easier it gets.

For example I got my children (10 and 12) to cycle 7 miles last weekend by putting a picnic in the middle of the ride, and a stop at the pub to feed the swans / buy an ice cream from the ice cream van / have a soft drink, towards the end of the ride. It helps that the ride was along the Thames path and it was a nice day.

Previously the furthest I have got them to go is a mile and a half (school run)!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Regards a bike don't buy used as you may have problems which could be expensive to fix if you take it to a bike shop. Better to buy new.



Have to disagree completely with that statement, as new bikes depreciate like a stone and lose at least a third of their value the minute a wheel touches tarmac. There is also the VAT element, which is dead money and doesn't even go to buying you a better bike!
I really don't get this thing that somehow, old secondhand bikes are a risky buy and expensive to sort out. All of my bikes except one have been acquired secondhand, and the only item I ever really spend money on after purchase is replacing ratty tyres with puncture-resistant Schwalbes. Usually, the new tyres actually cost more than I paid for the whole bike. I've bought a couple of new chains costing £6 each, and also had to replace one brake lever on a 1995 Raleigh Pioneer, which cost me another £7 on top of the bike itself, which I paid £10 for.
Tyres, chains and brake parts are arguably consumable items anyway, and even a new bike will still require these after a few thousand miles.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Have to disagree completely with that statement, as new bikes depreciate like a stone and lose at least a third of their value the minute a wheel touches tarmac. There is also the VAT element, which is dead money and doesn't even go to buying you a better bike!
> I really don't get this thing that somehow, old secondhand bikes are a risky buy and expensive to sort out. All of my bikes except one have been acquired secondhand, and the only item I ever really spend money on after purchase is replacing ratty tyres with puncture-resistant Schwalbes. Usually, the new tyres actually cost more than I paid for the whole bike. I've bought a couple of new chains costing £6 each, and also had to replace one brake lever on a 1995 Raleigh Pioneer, which cost me another £7 on top of the bike itself, which I paid £10 for.
> Tyres, chains and brake parts are arguably consumable items anyway, and even a new bike will still require these after a few thousand miles.


Ah but you're coming at it as a competent 'fettler' like me whereas the OP may not have the skills so a 2nd hand bike that needs work may end up in the hands of a bike shop where the mechanic 'sucks his teeth' and comes up with a massive bill or tries to sell her a new bike on the grounds that 'that's knackered' but in reality all it needs are a few bits.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Jun 2019)

The way to avoid the situation you describe is to become bike-savvy, and the way you become bike-savvy is to tinker around with low-value bikes and build up experience.
When I was a kid we were always pulling bikes apart and regreasing and adjusting things - and sometimes trying to repair mishap damage such as buckled wheels caused by unwise stunts gone wrong and crashes. If you don't have a go yourself, you don't learn anything in the way of useful skills and cheap secondhand bikes are the best ones to learn on.


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Jun 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> The way to avoid the situation you describe is to become bike-savvy, and the way you become bike-savvy is to tinker around with low-value bikes and build up experience.
> When I was a kid we were always pulling bikes apart and regreasing and adjusting things - and sometimes trying to repair mishap damage such as buckled wheels caused by unwise stunts gone wrong and crashes. If you don't have a go yourself, you don't learn anything in the way of useful skills and cheap secondhand bikes are the best ones to learn on.



@SkipdiverJohn 

I like your attitude to thrift and re-use but I personally don't think a newbie to cycling wants to buy a second-hand in need of fettling and learning on the go. it would seem to me that the best way for the op to get on would be to buy a bike that needs no work and just to be able to cycle. there is nothing wrong with the bikes linked to unthread, and most would come with a free first service (ie tighten the cables and pump the tyres up). there is also the chance to chat to the shop and try to gain knowledge that way as well as minor repairs.

if you look at this site, most on here will have a best bike and once the bug bites, the second-hand re-furbish comes at a rate where you can learn/put skills into practise but if you buy second hand without knowledge, it could end up sitting in a shed with a few minor problems that when put together, may seem insurmountable for a new comer. you could always offer your services (location dependant ).

best of luck to the op I say


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jun 2019)

A lot of people don't want to become bike savvy. A lot of people don't have time or inclination and would rather just ride their bikes.

I speak as a bike tinkerer myself. But I do impose limits on my tinkering. For example anything to do with building wheels goes to the shop. Of course I could teach myself to true and build wheels, and I'm sure it would be enlightening. Maybe one day I will, but right now I just don't have time or inclination. I'd rather just ride my bike.

Also, the second hand market is full of nicked bikes and heaps of junk. A great deal of caution and research is required.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2019)

nickAKA said:


> I'd recommend anyone begin their journey toward improved fitness with cycling; it's simple and there are benefits across the board. OK, you might need to acquire a bike but that's it - there's no gym subscription, you're instantly self-sufficient for transport and it's great for the 'soul'.



This, in spades! 

This is what I love about cycling. I'm not tied to a gym subscription / fitness class / a time that doesn't suit. I can pop out for a bimble when I've got a bit of time to spare. If it's half an hour that's fine, if it's for several hours, then that's equally fine.

And yes, my bikes are there for exercise, but also for transport purposes. There are times where it's quicker / easier / more convenient to take a bike rather than the car. In my case, it tends to be when I go to Cambridge, where neither traffic, the eye-watering parking charges nor being tied to the limitations of the park & ride bus come into play. Although it helps that Cambridge is so cycling friendly...


----------



## boydj (14 Jun 2019)

Crankarm said:


> Tbh in your position I wouldn't even buy a bike yet. I would focus on changing your nutrition to a much more healthy diet and just being generally more active, not driving everywhere, start walking, swimming, cross training, calisthenics, etc. even gardening if you have a garden. Once you have lost a lot of weight and got a lot fitter then buy your bike as you won't need to change it as you will likely when you get one now and you will enjoy cycling a lot more. I think maybe you are at such a low fitness level at the moment if you buy a new bike now you are placing so much pressure on yourself "this must work I must succeed" mentality you will probably give up fail as cycling can be very hard work! However do buy a bicycle, but give yourself several months to lose some of your fat and reach a base level of fitness then get a new bike. You will then enjoy your first cycling miles so much more. Just my 2ps worth. Don't flame me.





Crankarm said:


> Ehhh???!!! Which bit of what I wrote don't you_ really_ agree with? Was it eating a better diet, being more physically active, physical exercise, loss of physical weight, increase in base fitness or suggesting the OP avoid buying a bike immediately to avoid having to buy another when they have actually lost a lot of excess weight and the bike they had no longer serves their need as they have lost a lot of weight and achieved a base fitness which they could have done even if they had NOT bought a bike straight away. You don't think my advice is a step to establishing a healthier and more active life.
> 
> Here's your comment, ............................
> 
> ...



There are a few of problems with your suggestion :

Cycling is not something that need's to be dreadfully hard to begin with. It's a form of exercise which can easily be performed by somebody who is unfit, by sticking to a relatively flat, short route. It's much easier on the body than running, it's also not load-bearing. (that's why the pro cyclists have to guard against a mild form of osteoporosis) If it feels hard, slow down or stop for a minute or two. Take it very easy to begin with.

It only takes a couple of weeks for the body to start to adapt to cycling and for the initial discomfort to subside to allow the OP to start gradually building up time on the bike.
Cycling can easily be built in to everyday life by using the bike for short journeys that might be walked or driven.
Cycling is cheap once the initial purchase is made. Especially compared to gym membership.
Swimming is a great form of exercise - if you can swim. Running is good too, but much harder to start from zero and very hard on the legs, heart and lungs.

The OP has a target of doing a cycle event next year and the sooner specific training starts for that event, the better.
What you are suggesting for the OP to build up fitness in preparation for cycling would likely take several months and be more difficult to achieve.
All the stuff you suggest is good advice, but it does not preclude making a start on building some cycling fitness.


----------



## Joeycreature (14 Jun 2019)

Wow I'm blown away by the amount of supportive messages, it's always a worry when talking about being over weight that it'll go the other way. I've been sat here ages going through the comments and lots of advice a tips that I'll definitely be taking on board. Thank you all so much.


----------



## newts (14 Jun 2019)

You'll conquer 50 km no problem with regular rides between now & next May, most importantly enjoy it. I was doing 8-10 flat miles & coming home & sweating for a further hour in the early days. Marginal gains is a phrase used by someone, but very apt at all levels. 5, 10, 15, 20 miles are all major achievments along the way. Here's the good bits that come with cycling, stress & anxiety relief (top of the list for me), fitness & weight loss, improved overall sense of well being as each small milestone is surpassed. I had a year to prepare for my first major ride, 50 miles (nobody told me it was actually 58!), little & often worked for my training. Got up to a 40 mile ride a week before the event & was very nervous on the remianing days. Help & encouragement from other riders on the day was phenomenal. I was buzzing for weeks after completing & it still makes me happy everytime i recollect that first challenge. On sunday 30th of June i'll be doing the same ride for the 4th year (the Nello). I'm still not skinny, but have lost 2 stone & quality of life is much better when you cycle.


----------



## Swanage53 (15 Jun 2019)

Joeycreature said:


> Wow I'm blown away by the amount of supportive messages, it's always a worry when talking about being over weight that it'll go the other way. I've been sat here ages going through the comments and lots of advice a tips that I'll definitely be taking on board. Thank you all so much.



I was daunted at first but have found the cycling community very welcoming and supportive. I for one am interested in your progress, and remember to say hi as you pass other cyclists. Please keep us updated. Thank you


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2019)

Swanage53 said:


> I was daunted at first but have found the cycling community very welcoming and supportive. I for one am interested in your progress, and remember to say hi as you pass other cyclists. Please keep us updated. Thank you



Totally OT, but I love the tortie kitten in your sig @Swanage53


----------



## Swanage53 (15 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Totally OT, but I love the tortie kitten in your sig @Swanage53



That is our Saffi, she is now 2 years old, her brother is a Ginger Tom and the exact opposite in every way. They are both beautiful though.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2019)

Swanage53 said:


> That is our Saffi, she is now 2 years old, her brother is a Ginger Tom and the exact opposite in every way. They are both beautiful though.



I'm owned by a tortie called Poppy. She'll be 10 in September...


----------



## johnnyb47 (16 Jun 2019)

Joeycreature said:


> Good morning. I'm 37, 5ft and 15 st, bmi puts me upper end of obese (scary). Friend of my asked if I would do the women v cancer ride the night 50k next year, I agreed thinking it would force me to get moving again. currently i'm using my teenage daughters bike (bmx, no gears), went out for the first time last night and managed a grand total of 1.28K before walking the bike back as we live on a very slight slope (the sort that when in a car you don't even know is a hill!) and I couldn't ride it back! When I got in my husband said yay you didn't die (just being silly and his way of supporting me lol), I just bust in to tears, I felt so deflated. this morning i'm determined to do this! We looked at bikes on line with gears thinking that may help (new to this and not ridden in over 20 years so no clue lol). Anyone have any advice / tips either on bike choice or training?


Hi and a big welcome from me
Well done to you on your first ride.
Reading posts like yours believe it or not, are inspiring to many a new comer who want to take up cycling.
With a bmx bike your really throwing yourself into the deep end if your planing on cycling any distance. With no gears and the lack of comfort, it would be hard going to enjoy the full benefits of bike thats designed for short blasts around the block. A Mtb with slick tyres namely a hybrid would suit you much better. Start off with short rides without any hills to tackle, and when that route gets easier with each ride,
extend your ride a little longer. Within a few weeks your bike fitness will improve in leaps and bounds. Just don't push it to hard to begin with otherwise your cycling can easily turn into a chore instead of enjoyment. After all, cycling is something to be enjoyed and if you come home feeling stressed or over doing it you may end up giving it up.
If you stick with it for a few months you will really notice the difference in your ability and will be able to reflect on how much better you are compared to your first outings on you bike. Diet is always important, but if you get the cycling bug you will be amazed by how much the weight will naturally drop off. Most important point though is to enjoy it. You will come home feeling tired/ legs burning but with a big smile knowing your heading in the right direction by cycling that little further one night or finding that familiar route just that little easier.
With basic bike tips, keep your tyres inflated to a good pressure as soft tyre's will sap the energy out of you. 

All the very best and hope you keep as all updated with your progress.


----------



## steven1988 (16 Jun 2019)

Well done on your first ride, ince you are sorted bike wise, and start riding British Cycling do some free events run by Local ride leaders, some start from just a couple of miles right up to 50+ 

Check out www.letsride.co.uk


----------



## Globalti (22 Jun 2019)

Great post. One thing I'll add is that the body builds and loses muscle amazingly fast according to how you stress it so persevere and it won't be long before you are riding further and faster and burning even more calories each ride.


----------



## sreyes86 (20 Aug 2019)

I've returned to cycling recently to lose lots of weight. I was at 342 4 weeks ago. I've lost 28 lbs in 4 weeks. I started riding 3 miles (5K) 4 or 5 times a week. I can now ride up to 10-12 miles (15k) 4 or 5 times a week. I'm starting to feel great and riding is so much more fun than walking, and easier on my knees and ankles. Use the higher PSI on your tires and get those padded bike shorts and use cream!


----------



## SnoopyCycles (23 Aug 2019)

Joeycreature, did you get a bike in the end? I’ve just read all the thread not realising it was from June! I hope you got something lovely.


----------



## snorri (23 Aug 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> You should guage your rides by time to start with. Start with 5 mins and increase gradually each day. The aim is to get used to being on the bike, to improve your bike handling skills and your roadcraft or road safety skills. You will also be conditioning your behind to sit on the saddle.


I'm convinced this is the top tip for any adult new to cycling or anyone returning after a lengthy break.
Be patient and build up gradually, but remember two short trips in one day are permitted!


----------



## RichK (24 Aug 2019)

Keep going for it  Cycling was a huge help to me after my prostate (cancer) operation where I targeted a particular event.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Aug 2019)

snorri said:


> remember two short trips in one day are permitted!



I'm now going out for my morning ride, but it won't be for more than 1 1/2 hours as it's going to get very hot later and the sun will be punishing. If I'm in the mood later on, I'll go out for another ride this evening, just before sunset when it starts to cool down again. That way, you get more exercise overall without overdoing one long ride and getting dehydrated or sunburnt.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Aug 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm now going out for my morning ride, but it won't be for more than 1 1/2 hours as it's going to get very hot later and the sun will be punishing. If I'm in the mood later on, I'll go out for another ride this evening, just before sunset when it starts to cool down again. That way, you get more exercise overall without overdoing one long ride and getting dehydrated or sunburnt.


I went out at 7:40 it was very nice, just got back now & it's very noticable how the temperature has gone up in the last 30 minutes


----------

